

Privacy backlash over 'Girls Around Me' mobile app - chunkyslink
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17582975

======
jshintaku
My guess is that Foursquare banned this application from receiving data from
the API due to its aggregating data with Facebook which is a violation of
Foursquare's TOS. I could be wrong but I have seen other applications do
similiar things functionally and they haven't' received such a privacy
backlash. Any other thoughts?

